# is this a scam??



## judych (Nov 23, 2010)

hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and needed to past this onto the board to find out if anyone else has had problems in this area. here goes...


> _*From:*_ admin at ruralfire dot ca_
> *Date:*_ 22/11/2010 2:50:01 AM
> _*Subject:*_ WEBMAILTechnical Support!
> 
> ...


if this is genuine, i would never give my password out to anyone...if it isnt, what do i do to have these people reported to the right place?.. judy


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Usually it is hard to track and prosecute these as most of them come from over seas.

But that is good advise.....you should NEVER EVER, give out your password or login details to anyone.

All reputable sites will never ask for your login details/and or passwords


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*It is a scam!!*

Report the message to your isp.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

any emails that ask for passwords are scams. never use your password in any links provided in an email unless you solicited the email - go to the official website and login.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you use the service contact the service support directly and ask if they are doing any work that would require re-registration, do not use any address in the email it will also help them if they are made aware of a scammer using there name etc


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If a company such as your ISP or whatever actually need your information, they will call your home phone number directly and typically only need an account name or number and not a password.

If you use Hotmail you can use the 'Report as spam' function.


----------



## judych (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks everyone....it really makes my blood boil because there are gullible people out there who wouldnt know the difference......


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Judych and welcome to TSF :wave:

It's worth reporting it to your ISP, mainly cos they might well have their own Spam-Filters in place, and this one can be added to the lists.

That would help towards preventing other folks receiving it too :wink:


----------

